# Configure BSNL DNA-A211-1 modem for Airtel BB



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi friends,

I am with Airtel broadband. I got a BSNL wifi ADSL2+CPE modem model DNA-A211-1 from my friend. But i'm unable to configure it for airtel. I contacted airtel service guy and he informed that this modem is not compatibale with Airtel. I'm not sure whether he is right.

Can you inform whether i can use this modem for airetl? If yes, pl advcie me the configuration settings.

Thanks!
Chandru


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2012)

For BSNL - VPI and VCI values are 0 and 35 respectively.

For Airtel - VPI and VCI values are 1 and 32 respectively.

Change in your modem's settings page.

and yea, you need to use Airtel Broadband's username and password to connect.


----------



## chandrudme (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks dude... i will check it...


----------

